# Any Fans Of



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

anybody?????.......

now.....how stunning is this?


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Some of his stuff I really like but some can be just too sterile for me.

I tried to persuade Roy a couple of years ago to do a similar service, but it didn't happen


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

pg tips said:


> Some of his stuff I really like but some can be just too sterile for me.
> 
> I tried to persuade Roy a couple of years ago to do a similar service, but it didn't happen


here seems such demand for this sort of thing too.....although the mkII aint cheap


----------



## Parabola (Aug 1, 2007)

I do like some of the one's I've seen, but there not cheap


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

I like it a lot but hate the price. $1000+ before you customise it.


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

Looks a bit too much like a chronomat


----------



## JTW (Jun 14, 2007)

mutley said:


> Looks a bit too much like a chronomat


Where can you get those?


----------



## Andy Tims (Apr 13, 2008)

mrteatime said:


> anybody?????.......
> 
> now.....how stunning is this?


I really fancy 1 of those, but they are quite pricey & have a long lead time.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

mutley said:


> Looks a bit too much like a chronomat


Which looks a lot like


----------



## jbw (May 6, 2008)

Had the chronomat explorer and to be honest it wasn't a bad watch for the money..or so i thought..Ran at +4 sec a day! Eventually though the thread on the crown went so beware! Still got the case somewhere i think.


----------



## bobjames (Mar 26, 2008)

Mk11 are popular but they ain't for me. I think they are expensive and really they are homage watches to explorers etc. I would buy the real thing or I think i would buy an Alpha or a Chronomat instead depending on the budget. I have heard good things about MK11 though but at Â£500 -Â£1000 ............... :huh:

Â£60-70 for a Chronomat or Alpha.....although you get what you pay for i suppose


----------



## oubaas56 (Nov 23, 2008)

mrteatime said:


> anybody?????.......
> 
> now.....how stunning is this?


I would happily wear that.

Particularly like the dial. Nothing redundant there. Some GMT's have the numerals on the dial as well as the bezel

and it really gets my goat.

Any details as to size, weight, movement, etc?


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

oubaas56 said:


> Some GMT's have the numerals on the dial as well as the bezel and it really gets my goat.


That's so that you can rotate the bezel and use it as another timezone. One for the bezel, One for the dial and another for the GMT/UTC hand.

If you're only going to have one set of numerals though the bezel is really the only place to do it.


----------



## VinceR (Oct 21, 2005)

I like a lot of MkII stuff, but this one just seems a little bland .. cannot put my finger on why that is so though ..



mrteatime said:


> now.....how stunning is this?


On a scale of 1 to 10, I'd give it a 3 ..



mutley said:


> Looks a bit too much like a chronomat


Well that's because they both pay hommage to the great Steve McQueen GMT ..



PhilM said:


> Which looks a lot like


As Phil so rightly showed ..


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

TBH for that sort of money I'd rather have a pre owned Explorer.


----------



## djr (Sep 7, 2007)

I have had several of Bill's watches. I will own one again, provided he ever comes back with a sub 40mm case. That being said, it is impressive to see how the prices continue to rise with each new product :cry2:


----------



## Bareges (Aug 18, 2005)

Much as I love his new watches, they are "expensive" and large.

I bought this a while ago - SKX007 customised a la Bill - I really like it!! Wasn't a horrible price but the Â£/$ was at 1.70 and the ask was $400 approx.


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

I've owned Yao-modded Seikos and one of his originals. Well made, no issues, but somewhat...sterile (?) I like them, I have no complaints, but they don't punch any buttons. It's hard to put my finger on it and I don't want to scuttle Bill's significant efforts, but there you have it. Took me a fair while to cotton to the Sea Fighter and it's still not getting tons of wrist time. As it has picked up some _wabi-sabi_ and I've found decent shoes for it, it's become more 'fun'.

Sea Fighter:


----------



## TraserH3 (Feb 22, 2009)

I'm very tempted to get in on the Kingston LE watch he is working on at the moment. Anyone else in the UK ordered one?


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Owned a couple... well made and ok prices imho, but.... they lack soul somehow... I cant put a finger on it but they are kinda like most japanese cars, they do the job and look pretty good, but you never fall in love with em... :/


----------



## seikology (Dec 4, 2006)

JonW said:


> Owned a couple... well made and ok prices imho, but.... they lack soul somehow... I cant put a finger on it but they are kinda like most japanese cars, they do the job and look pretty good, but you never fall in love with em... :/


 john it sounds like you are describing my ex


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

i've modified several watches with yao dial and handsets ,imo its ok to change a dial/handset to give new life to a watch you are bored of, however, after modification some of the asking prices for these modified watches are silly, esp when you take into account the price of a donor watch and buying the dial and hands direct from his site (hell putting a new dial/handset on a 2892/seiko donor takes me about 20 mins,thats alot of extra money for 20 mins work  ).


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

pengelly said:


> JonW said:
> 
> 
> > Owned a couple... well made and ok prices imho, but.... they lack soul somehow... I cant put a finger on it but they are kinda like most japanese cars, they do the job and look pretty good, but you never fall in love with em... :/
> ...


LOL, Er.... maybe i am


----------

